# UK Mac Employees - Where to apply?



## hsx13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys

  I know we have a few members on here that work at MAC stores or have previously done so, I just wanted to know what you think the best way of applying for a position would be/or what you had success with, actually going into the store/counter and applying in person or submitting an online application?

  I've been thinking of applying for a position there for a while as it would give me some more make-up experience to add to my CV, and I completely feel my current job isn't getting me where I want to go at all! 

  I'd really appreciate any help/advice you could offer x


----------

